

Stem cell power unleashed after 30 minute dip in acid - anigbrowl
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22129542.500-stem-cell-power-unleashed-after-30-minute-dip-in-acid.html

======
memracom
An acidic environment with Ph 5.7. Let's Google that...

Oh my god, carbonic acid. That is the acid formed by adding carbon dioxide
bubbles to soda. Could a giant bottle of Pepsi help cure your cancer? What
about shooting up pure Coke, the cola kind?

Thought experiment. Take a clean syringe, draw it half full of Coca Cola from
a newly opened bottle, stick it in a vein, draw a bit of blood, maybe one or
two CCs, shake it a little to mix and leave the needle in the vein for 30
minutes, then inject the whole shebang, slowly with the syringe arranged
vertically so that not too much CO2 goes in. Don't try this at home since
injecting air into veins is bad, and I can't quite see how to avoid this with
soda unless you have a lot more apparatus to help you with the job.

But it is technology that is within the reach of Stone Age people so this
gives one pause for thought. Could someone else have stumbled across this way
back when? A shaman? An alchemist? Hippocrates?

------
vonsydov
It'd be funny if this was LSD instead.

